# Lotus Brand Dog Food



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Does anyone here have any experience with Lotus Brand foods? 
I was looking into the Lamb formula - I think Lily has a problem with chicken, makes her eyes drippy, anyway since I have been feeding her the Wellness Lamb here eyes have been much cleaner. 
Here's the info on the Lotus food:
LOTUS Natural Food For Pets
Also, it's a baked kibble. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

The Dog Food Advisor gives it 4 stars. You can read about it here:

Lotus Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't have experience with this food, but looked it up and saw that in the kibble they use soybean oil....soy in my opinion is a no no......but the raw and canned looked really good!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Thanks - I already saw that it got very good ratings. I was wondering if anyone had fed it to their dogs and how they liked it and if it worked out for them. I think I will probably give it a try.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have fed the grain free variety! My dogs LOVED it!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I have fed the grain free variety! My dogs LOVED it!


Thanks - good to know.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Don't have experience with this food, but looked it up and saw that in the kibble they use soybean oil....soy in my opinion is a no no......but the raw and canned looked really good!


I hope Lily doesn't have any soy allergies, I don't think any food I have given her so far had soy in it. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------

